# Left or Right handed rest?



## Kisuke (Jul 16, 2012)

Ive just got into archery. But Im not sure what handed rest I will need... Im a right handed archer (I pull back with my right hand)... So I will need a right handed rest... right? Please help. Even if this sounds stupid.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

You are correct... right handed is what you need. It should say "right-handed" on the package.


----------



## Kisuke (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

Betcha! :thumbs_up


----------

